

Show HN: Rainbird – Easily build expert systems - benjamta
http://www.rainbird.ai

======
philbarr
This looks really interesting. If I build an app with this do I have to use
your REST web api, or can I download the results of my expert system creation
somehow and integrate it into my app, making it entirely off line?

~~~
benjamta
I'm one of the co-founders in this project. Thanks for taking a look at
Rainbird.

Currently to integrate you'll either need to use our REST api or a Javascript
agent - essentially a little themeable widget you can embed in your site. This
means that we host your knowledge base and you need do to be on-line to access
what you've built.

We do have plans to provide a version of our engine that could be used off
line or self hosted. Although we don't expect this to be available in the near
future.

------
webmaven
Are you releasing any parts, pieces, components, libraries, etc., as open
source?

~~~
idomdavis
We’re big fans of open source and have already released one of the components
on GitHub ([https://github.com/rainbirdai](https://github.com/rainbirdai)). We
have plans to release more things over the coming weeks and months.

